

Solve Sudoku puzzles with Lego Mindstorms - profquail
http://tiltedtwister.com/sudokusolver.html

======
Novash
I can solve Sudoku on hard at 75% of the cases at my current skill level. I am
not sure that I like the idea that a piece of Lego is better than me at it...

